# Klevgrand BF sale



## applegrovebard (Nov 23, 2021)

Up to 50% off- nice. Klevgrand is a developer whose jib I rather like the cut of... I shall certainly be picking up Pipa- a really fun and unique vocal synth (I've had the demo for a while).


----------



## TracksInTheBox (Nov 24, 2021)

Skaka is awesome, too!


----------



## davidson (Nov 24, 2021)

Tiger the Frog's Categorized & Alphabetized List of November 2021 Sales







vi-control.net


----------



## DivingInSpace (Nov 24, 2021)

Link for the lazy:









Audio Plug-ins


Klevgrand is a creative studio and software company in Stockholm run by film makers, musicians, software developers, producers and sound designers.




klevgrand.se


----------

